# how do i start training



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would get a check cord (long rope with a clip on the end to attach to the dogs' collar), a canvas bumper, a black/white plastic bumper, and a whistle. (Stay away from the Fox 40 whistles or you won't have anybody to help you.  Them suckers are too loud.)

Daily work to start with should include basic obedience drills. Work on "Sit" and "Here" for starters. Then add some basic heeling patterns to help develop the working relationship between you and the dog. 

When you begin throwing short marks in the yard, don't try to steady the pup. You want the pup to be excited about retrieving. Hold onto the pup long enough for it to see the mark hit the ground, then send it immediately. Once you have the pup retrieving like a maniac, you can begin to steady them up. 

Rush Creek Press posts training tips from time to time. 

John and Amy Dahl have some tips on their site http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/puppy1.html

Butch Goodwin has a few articles on his site http://www.northernflight.com/articles.htm

Mike Lardy has a few tips on his site
http://www.totalretriever.com/tips.htm


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Klamath Gold has some good posts about starting a dog if you cruise through the hunt and field threads. I believe they are titled Building a Field Dog parts 1 ....

Hope you find the help you need. Post anytime there are several great trainers on this Forum.


----------

